# Problems with Down Regulation



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

I just wondered if anyone could shed any light on why I am having trouble Down regging...

I have D/R'd before starting on day 21 using buseralin.  It took 14 days, but I was kept on for another week just to thin the endo.  No problems.

I have done things differently this time due to egg sharing.  I was on the pill, then came off and starting sniffing the syneral.  After a week, they scanned me and said that my endo was 6.5mm and I had what looked like an active folicle.  They took my off the spray and I used the buserlain injections for a further week.  I went back today for a scan.  My endo layer is now 9mm!  And I have another active follicile.  I am at the Lister and even they seemed stumped.  I have been told to continue with the injections and to take something called Utovlan which will bring on a heavy period.  I will then be scanned again next week and hopefully, things will be under control.  ARGGGGHHH!!!   

I just wondered if anyone else had had problems D/Ring this way.

Thanks - just needed a rant.

Lizzie xxxx


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi
I had a similar problem when I down regulated on my second cycle. In the end the cycle was abandoned and I was put onto the short protocal which to be honest I found a lot easier. 
Not sure if thats a option with egg share though to do with timing etc? 
Good luck!


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, silverstar.  It just helps to know others have had similar problems.  Congratulations on your bundle after your difficult time. xxxx


----------

